# Has anyone taken Aspirin during IUI?



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello, I wonder if anyone can help me.

We are just about to embark on our second IUI treatment. Last time I had an early miscarriage but then went on to conceive naturally, unfortunately miscarried again at nearly 6 weeks. I have had all the tests back re the m/c's and they are all fine. I have discussed Aspirin with a couple of consultants, and nobody is against me taking a low dose.

My question is - when is the best time to be taking it? I have now had conflicting advice. Does it help or hinder implantation? I assumed (you should never assume anything I guess) that I would take it if I got a BFP as I have had other friends that have had this advice & have been told that Aspirin can make the blood too thin for implantation to take place, but I just received a letter from my consultant this morning suggesting that I should take it now (injections start tonight) as it could help implantation.

I am off for my baseline scan at lunchtime and of course I will be quizzing which ever consultant I see, but I wondered if any of you could help.

Liz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I appreciate its a different procedure but there is a pinned post on the ivf board discussing baby aspirin (75mg) and ivf...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74.0

I too am prescribed baby aspirin, as well as clexane (and prednisolone) for blood clotting and immune problems. I take the baby aspirin each month from just before ovulation onwards when ttc naturally...I only take the clexane & prednisolone during treatment. Baby aspirin (and clexane/heparin) are anticoagulents - they don't actually thin the blood but prevent it from clotting effectively/too much.
There is some debate about when to take it - some say it can aid implantation so to take before ovulation, some say it can hinder implantation so to take when get a BFP...I would speak with your consultant to find out exactly when you should be taking it and go with their advice as they know your medical history.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thank you for replying Natasha,

I have spoken to one of the consultants at the clinic and he says I should be taking it now, so I have just had my first dose. I have just found out that I have PCOS, so I am on the Met too as well as the usual drugs, so I will be rattling and a bit bruised by the end of the week! My cons is convinced that this is a huge breakthrough for me and that we will be successful this time. I am hoping and praying that he is right!

Thank you again,

Liz
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fingers crossed its your month !!
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Liz

Just thought i would let you know that i was on an IVF cycle that was abandoned due to only one follie and converted to iui. Although i was taking a LOT of drugs baby asprin was not one of them.

However once i got my BFP i was told to start taking it as I had had a m/c previously. This was the advice i was given when carring my ds as well and i took baby asprin from day of test result through to 36 weeks.

Wishing you all the best for this cycle.

Take care
Lynda xx


----------

